# From the Amazon Boards



## Teninx

I've been making a nuisance of myself on the Amazon Kindle forum for awhile now, and at the suggestion of MaineWriter (who may begin to regret it) I thought I would stop in and say 'hello'.

I've had a Kindle since May, first to help my disabled wife regain her ability to read and then for me when I began to see what a great device it is.

I've been known to act up a bit, all in the spirit of fun. I'll be on my best behavior here for awhile, though....at least until you get to know me.


----------



## Leslie

Hey Teninx, Welcome...

I would love to get more folks over here so we can have real discussions. The Amazon board is good, up to a point, but it's not excellent. Let's see if anyone else joins in.

Leslie
also known as MaineWriter


----------



## Teninx

Thanks Leslie. I wouldn't be surprised if we see a few familiar avatars come over from Amazon....after all, with you and me here, where else would anyone go?


----------



## Shizu

Here I guess.    

I'm lurker at Amazon. I just had to join to see how's everyone over here.

Shizu


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Shizu! Nice to have you here...

Leslie


----------



## cush

I'm here too from the Amazon Board.  Hi Leslie and Tenix.  I'm Will Cushman on the Amazon Board.

cush


----------



## Shizu

Thanks, Lesile. I'm glad you posted the link.

Hi, Cush. I just got here myself. 

Shizu


----------



## Leslie

Hi Will, welcome!

We'll liven this place up in no time...LOL

Wait'll Harvey comes back and sees what's happened to his previously very very quiet board.

Leslie


----------



## cush

And for all you refugees from the Amazon board- my first question of burning importance....

Will the Kindle work outside the US?


Sorry, I just had to...............
   

*cush*


----------



## Mom of 4

Hi all.  Another lurker from the Amazon boards.  I just started lurking at MobileRead too!  Now I've got another place.  Maybe I'll actually POST here!  Keep the freebies coming!  Love my Kindle!


----------



## Leslie

Hi Mom,

I just posted the current bunch of freebies over in the General Discussions section. Snap them up if you haven't already done so.

Cush, who cares if the Kindle will work outside the US? I want to know if I can get textbooks on it!

Leslie


----------



## Susan B

I want to know if it has a built in booklight. So there!!!
Cush's Sis.


----------



## Leslie

Did someone ask this already? I want to know if it will work outside of the US?

LHN


----------



## cush

Pay no attention to my Sis.  She's just being provocative.  Why can't she ask a sensible question?
Like- "Why can't I get a free replacement Kindle for mine that I sat on and broke?" 

Leslie- You are very naughty.


----------



## cush

"I've been making a nuisance of myself on the Amazon Kindle forum for awhile now, and at the suggestion of MaineWriter (who may begin to regret it) I thought I would stop in and say 'hello'.

I've had a Kindle since May, first to help my disabled wife regain her ability to read and then for me when I began to see what a great device it is."

Tenix-

I didn't realize our Kindle stories were so similar.  I got one for MY disabled wife and then, after struggling to wrench it from her hands, had to buy one for me. The original Kindle purchase has now multiplied into five in our extended family.  We love our Kindles.

cush


----------



## meek84

Another Amazon lurker here.

My burning question is can I share books with all my friends?   

~M


----------



## Newbie Girl

Hello all- decided to come on over to "the other side" as Leslie suggested.  I'm New Girl (aka Kim) and just wanted to say "Hey"!


----------



## RovingSoul

I also hopped on over from the Amazon Boards. Damn you all, I'm supposed to be writing an essay..  Anyways, on amazon I'm apparently K. Keillor. I usually just lurk, but I've made a few posts as of late. Righto. So, hi!


----------



## Leslie

Welcome Meek! Welcome Kim!

As for answering these stupid questions, I am not going to do it! no no no!!    

Leslie


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, K. Keillor! I saw your comment on the upswing in activity on the "See a Kindle in Your City" Forum. There has also been alot more activity on the FAQ thread. There is definitely an Oprah factor going on.

L


----------



## birdsketcher

That's funny.  A couple of you bought the Kindle FOR disabled people and I'm thinking that someone in my life WILL BECOME disabled if they mess with mine!  LOL


----------



## quickfics

Hi, everyone. I'm quickfics. I was a metaphorical lurker in the Kindle forum, and now aspire to non-metaphorical lurking full-time. Or skulking. Skulking is the shiznats, yo.

Thanks for the heads-up on KindleBoards, Leslie. Though I'm weening myself off of the Kindle forum, there are a lot of familiar -er- faces I would sure miss. Glad to see many of them over here. <waves>

Now, let's talk about sex, religion, and politics!


----------



## RovingSoul

Shiznats... lmao....


----------



## Teninx

Now that the usual suspects are gathered in a more contained location, I expect about a week before we reach some critical mass.

Cush: All joking aside, having Mrs. Ten be able to read through the authors that she's been missing for more than six years has made a fundamental improvement in her day. She is not watching daytime TV except for newscasts and Jewelry TV (I will give Five Thousand Dollars cash to anyone who can take the Jewelry TV transmitter down and keep it off between now and Christmas) and her expressions of TV dissatisfaction no longer have the neighbors sending in the local constabulary.

OK I thought all joking was aside, but I was wrong. But this little ebook thingy is the best appliance she has found in quite some time.


----------



## sem

I, too lurked on the Amazon forums but found that the questions were all the same. It must have driven some of you crazy answering the same questions over and over!

Haven't named my kindle and probably won't but sure am enjoying all of the time I have spent with it!


----------



## Leslie

Regarding answering questions: I think I have reached my limit on 1) Can the Kindle be used outside of the US? and 2) Are textbooks available on the Kindle? I just can't bear to type out the replies to those anymore....

L


----------



## Leslie

quickfics said:


> Now, let's talk about sex, religion, and politics!


Although one of the rules of this forum is no swearing, so we'll just have to keep our dirty tongues tied in our mouths...LOL

We couldn't swear at amazon, either. Pain in the ... ahem... neck.

L


----------



## Leslie

Oh, look, I'm not a newbie anymore, I'm a Jr. Member! Yipee!

I wonder how many posts I had at amazon? Probably a zillion. Sort of annoying that they didn't keep count...

L


----------



## RovingSoul

FAQ Person said:


> Regarding answering questions: I think I have reached my limit on 1) Can the Kindle be used outside of the US? and 2) Are textbooks available on the Kindle? I just can't bear to type out the replies to those anymore....
> 
> L


Yea, there was the one mother who wanted to help her daughter save money on textbooks, over on the Amazon Boards. I had to close the page to keep from going off on her.


----------



## Teninx

Our crowning accomplishment on the Amazon Kindle forum is and always will be the banishment of Alan F. aka KindleTheWorld (and line my pockets.)


----------



## Leslie

Teninx said:


> Our crowning accomplishment on the Amazon Kindle forum is and always will be the banishment of Alan F. aka KindleTheWorld (and line my pockets.)


Has he been completely banished? I notice he hasn't been popping up on all the international questions but I thought maybe he was sunning himself on the beach in Spain and reading his Kindle....and will be back when vacation is over...

L


----------



## quickfics

If anybody misses Alan, I do have his address in Madalena Do Mar and his telephone number. Seriously. He really shouldn't have taunted me with that tiny picture of his apartment building way off in the distance in his profile. The caption below it read "The roof is where I live, so no clues there, then".

<evil laugh>


----------



## quickfics

FAQ Person said:


> Has he been completely banished?


To my dismay, he has not been banished. The "Who is KindletheWorld" topic was removed by Amazon, though. Not sure if he considers that a victory or a defeat. Not sure I do either.


----------



## Teninx

Leslie, yes Alan is gone. Every 'kindletheworld' post heading shows the legend 'removed by Amazon', joining the Alan F 'removed by Amazon posts.


quick. I'm getting the hat back on right now. You're scary. We should send him a letter from Mr. N'umbuto praising his great skill for developing the ebook scam and see if we could rope him in on some reverse sting a la 419Eater.com


----------



## Teninx

Quick, no he's gone, at least in that iteration. All the KTW posts have been removed.


----------



## quickfics

Teninx said:


> Quick, no he's gone, at least in that iteration. All the KTW posts have been removed.


That's good news. His profile is still there, so I thought the worst.


----------



## RovingSoul

Who is this fellow? I'm relatively new, and very curious. 

Incidently, my name is Kat...


----------



## Shizu

I thought I saw "Alan F" under diffrent account name the other day. The post mention about KTW and I was curious so looked the profile and saw name "Alan F".


----------



## Teninx

Roving, Alan, or KindleTheWorld, came up with (an actually very inventive) scheme to sell Kindle ebooks to people who lived outside the USA and couldn't get them through Amazon. At first, he would offer aid and assistance, seemingly out of the kindness of his heart, to those people.  Eventually the forum members sorta forced him to reveal his scheme, which violated copyright and Amazon TOS, and hounded Amazon until he was thrown off the forum.

Angel, if you do see him again, please clip the address of the post for me. I really have a lot of fun hounding him although it seems as if I'm really serious


----------



## Leslie

I actually think that Alan started off with good intentions but somehow, got distracted by a giant money making scheme. And unfortunately, he wasn't too bright. That's my take on it anyway.

L


----------



## Meemo

Meemo's here - and I want to know how come the Kindle isn't backlit?  Or in color? 

em


----------



## quickfics

Meemo said:


> Meemo's here - and I want to know how come the Kindle isn't backlit? Or in color?
> 
> em


Hey, Meemo!

To answer your questions, the Kindle *is* in color. You just can't see it because it isn't backlit.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Count me in as another refugee from the Amazon board (yes, the constant repetition of questions was getting to me).

Glad to see familiar faces here.

Mike
(aka M. Detlefsen on Amazon)


----------



## quickfics

M to the Det! Howdy!

You'll find your new pair of white Nikes on your bunk bed over there in the corner. The comet doesn't arrive for a few years, so make yourself at home.


----------



## RovingSoul

jmiked said:


> Count me in as another refugee from the Amazon board (yes, the constant repetition of questions was getting to me).
> 
> Glad to see familiar faces here.
> 
> Mike
> (aka M. Detlefsen on Amazon)


Your name is... interesting. Sounds German or Dutch, or from somewhere in that general area.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

RovingSoul said:


> Your name is... interesting. Sounds German or Dutch, or from somewhere in that general area.


Good ear.  It's sort of Germanic with a Danish ending. Used to be Dethleffsen, I hear. My Dad's family is from the Schleswig-Holstein area (yes, the cows come from there) between Denmark and Germany. Or was from there. I hear the entire area was pretty much leveled in the last Big Unpleasantness. I lived in France during the 50s, but didn't get up there.

Mike


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> Meemo's here - and I want to know how come the Kindle isn't backlit? Or in color?
> 
> em


Hey meemo, welcome! Glad to have you here!


----------



## Leslie

jmiked said:


> Count me in as another refugee from the Amazon board (yes, the constant repetition of questions was getting to me).
> 
> Glad to see familiar faces here.
> 
> Mike
> (aka M. Detlefsen on Amazon)


Hey Mike, welcome! Glad you made it over...

L


----------



## Teninx

I think someone will have to go back to the Kindle forum and turn out the lights.
Good to see everyone here!


----------



## Leslie

If you can believe it, right at this moment, there is not a single "outside of the US" question in the first 25 on the board, and the only textbook question is way down on the list at number 23.

Of course, people are still complaining about missing the discount! LOL

L


----------



## Dori

Just got the word about this message board from L on Amazon Board and here I am,  Dori,  an ageless 76, fun loving person.  My Kindle is on the UPS truck for delivery to me today  TODAY!


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> Just got the word about this message board from L on Amazon Board and here I am, Dori, an ageless 76, fun loving person. My Kindle is on the UPS truck for delivery to me today TODAY!


Welcome, Dori! Glad to have you here!

UPS, today...so exciting. We'll understand if you disappear for a while after it arrives, but when you come up for air, tell us all about your new Kindle, okay? 

L


----------



## ScottBooks

I heard the Kindle plays music. Is this true? 

Leslie,

Seriously I thought that you had your replies macroed. (Hit 1 for outside US; 2 for color; 3 for questions relating to Kindle's underwater capability...)

I've posted a few times on the Kindle forums (Scott A. Garretson) but will gladly join a community with at least a few less dunderheads in it.

I do have one question though...some of you post so often that I wonder if you ever have time to read your Kindle?

Scott

(How long do I stay a Newbie?  It's been 12 minutes already!)


----------



## Jen

Hi everyone!
I'm a lurker and sometimes poster on the amazon boards.  My name is Jen, and I've had my kindle since March.  I can't imagine living without it now!  I just wanted to say hello!


----------



## Leslie

ScottBooks said:


> I heard the Kindle plays music. Is this true?


Yes. You need to transfer the files with the USB cable. They songs play in random order, like the ipod shuffle.



> Seriously I thought that you had your replies macroed. (Hit 1 for outside US; 2 for color; 3 for questions relating to Kindle's underwater capability...)


If I was more organized, I would have done that, but somehow, never got around to it! LOL



> I've posted a few times on the Kindle forums (Scott A. Garretson) but will gladly join a community with at least a few less dunderheads in it.


And welcome! Glad to have you here. Let's hope we can keep this a dunderhead free zone 


> I do have one question though...some of you post so often that I wonder if you ever have time to read your Kindle?


I am a really, really good multi-tasker.



> (How long do I stay a Newbie? It's been 12 minutes already!)


50 posts. I think I am the only Jr. Member here, but I am sure quickfics and Teninx are hot on my heels!

LHN


----------



## Leslie

ColumbusReader said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm a lurker and sometimes poster on the amazon boards. My name is Jen, and I've had my kindle since March. I can't imagine living without it now! I just wanted to say hello!


Welcome, Jen! Glad to have you here!

LHN


----------



## Gables Girl

I just registered here.  I mostly lurk on the Amazon board.  I've had my Kindle since April.  I got it because I travel a lot for work and I got tired of having to check a bag because of my books.  The Kindle has been wonderful and I'm saving the the checked bag fees now.  Loved the discussions that used to be on the forum over there, lately it has become either Kindle bashers or the same questions over and over.  Kudos to Leslie for all her patience in answering them.


----------



## Leslie

Gables Girl said:


> I just registered here. I mostly lurk on the Amazon board. I've had my Kindle since April. I got it because I travel a lot for work and I got tired of having to check a bag because of my books. The Kindle has been wonderful and I'm saving the the checked bag fees now. Loved the discussions that used to be on the forum over there, lately it has become either Kindle bashers or the same questions over and over. Kudos to Leslie for all her patience in answering them.


Ah, thank you. And think of all that money you saved on checked bags! It's true, though. I went to Switzerland last month with a roll-on suitcase and a backpack and the backpack was mostly empty: laptop, Kindle and various cords. That's about it...all the books were *gone*. What a wonderful feeling!

L

PS, all the physical books were gone but I read more on that trip than I have in ages!


----------



## Dori

Freeze warning here tonight wondering if my Kindle will arrive with thermal underwear or will I have to order that?  Scrolled around and could not find this ? answered.  Thanx


----------



## Teninx

When it's 12 deg. this winter and I'm standing out on my deck, will I have to wrap the Kindle in a heated blanket?


----------



## Leslie

Over at you-know-where there are two posts with the very generic subject line: Kindle. One is about (you know it is coming...) using the Kindle in Canada. The other (really wild guess here!) ... textbooks.

Ai yi yi!

L


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Hi!  Eclectic Reader here.  I saw Leslie's invite on the Amazon board and had to come over,  Nice little place you got here.  

To answer Scott Books' question (sorry I didn't cut and post it here ) regarding when I find the time to read:  I multitask.  When I'm listening to the news (or other programs on TV), I'm also on the internet.  Reading time is quiet time (when I'm not standing in line somewhere, that is).


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Eclectic! Good to have you here...

We still need to entice more folks...Seattle reader, Patrizia, SJC all come to mind right away...

L


----------



## amyb

Hi - Amy here, an Amazon lurker and sometimes poster. Glad to see most of the usual characters over here. I've really enjoyed your Kindle tips - especially when I'm at work and can't be reading my Kindle! I've had my Kindle since June and can't imagine living without it!!

Amy


----------



## Leslie

Hey, welcome Amy! Glad you joined us!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Imagine finding you here Tenix! I came over at Leslie's invitation to check things out.


----------



## quiltlvr

Hi, I'm a sometimes lurker over on the amazon board, usually I post when my smart*** fingers beat my brain to the keyboard. I am also getting a bit tired of the usual questions so I thought I'd take Leslie up on the invite.
Lisa


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Lisa, glad to have you here! I love seeing so many familiar names...

L


----------



## Teninx

quiltluvr, ever notice how most of my Amazon board posts bear an 'edit' tag? Smart-a##ed as they've often remained after revision, can you imagine how the original version must have read?


----------



## Teach142

Hey Everyone!  I have now crossed over...  Is there a Kindle convention in the works somewhere?


----------



## Leslie

Teach142 said:


> Hey Everyone! I have now crossed over... Is there a Kindle convention in the works somewhere?


I was thinking about that. What would a Kindle convention be like. Would we all sit together in a big room and... read?

LOL...btw, welcome, teach! Glad to have you here.

L


----------



## Kristi

hey everybody, just came over from amazon to check it out...and decided to stay. hahah


----------



## RovingSoul

@Teninx - Why would you be on your deck in 12 degree weather? And with your Kindle?! Shame on you for mistreating it so.


----------



## LaRita

Another lurker/sometime poster from Amazon.  Had my Kindle since March and haven't read a paper book since!


----------



## Steph H

Does this thing work outside the U.S. and can I get a refund of the Oprah $50 as well as the Chase $100 on the one I bought back in June And free copies of Kindle-version books for every one of the ~900 paper versions of my books??  I'm entitled, dangit!!  

Okay okay, don't shoot me, I'm just funnin' witcha.    I was S. Hansen on Amazon but just changed my name to Steph H. there so thought I'd register here as that too. I mostly lurk but post maybe a couple of times a day and wanted to come check out a real forum...I really hate the Amazon format after using real forums on other subjects.  

*Waves to the crowd*


Steph


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Steph! Glad to have you here.

Like you said, it is so nice to have a "real" forum to post in.

L


----------



## Spiritdancer

It's so great to see everyone here from the Amazon forum.  Feels like a family reunion (the good kind)   If it weren't for all of you and your encouragement a few weeks ago I might not have taken the leap and ordered my Kindle.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!!  Now I am completely attached...I am never anywhere without it.  Still wrestling with the name though...maybe Maggie...

(On the Amazon Board I was KA Cott)

Kim


----------



## sjc

Hey Teninx:  you aren't the nuisance; it's "those" people on the forum...lol.  Look at that you got me to hop over the fence.


----------



## jseidel5263

TENINX!!  OMG, I've followed so many of your threads on Amazon.  Now, you are the first familiar face I've found over here.  (Just registered; I'm a newbie here.)  Okay, I've got to ask....  Tell me about the tin foil hat.


----------



## sjc

Hey cush...were you one of the pesty people I wrote my poem about?...KIDDING.  Welcome...  we need new jokesters here; I'm running out of material.  I'm selling signed copies of my poem so I can say I've put my 2 cents worth in.  This week I've done more than that, people are ready to kill me:  I actually said in one post-- Oprah's Kindle is white plastic just like mine; not 24kt gold!!  I do get steamed sometimes.  I only growl though; I don't bite.


----------



## Susan B

Welcome everyone. I wish I didn't feel compelled to check on the Amazon board but maybe I'll be able to break that habit. Who am I kidding? I'd be just as likely to quit "one clicking" a few times a week.


----------



## sjc

Teninx:  You are a celebrity; you have followers...do you give autographs.  Go on tell your hat story... (Oprah doesn't wear hats; her hair is too big).


----------



## pidgeon92

Ah, the boards, I love the boards. More than that, I love the "reviews," that is where I do all of my taunting. My favorite reviews are the one that are titled *TOO EXPENSIVE* or something similarly moronic. I'm there under V. Block.

Honestly, as a company serving the public, I think Amazon really does an incredible job. I've been buying from them for a whole lot of years now. I remember once, maybe ~6 years ago, they sent me an Amazon.com stainless steel coffee thermos.... I'll never know why, it just showed up one day. They also invited me to join the Vine program, so I get to try stuff out as long as I review it afterward, which is very cool. They've been very responsive to any and all inquiries I've ever made.

My only sadness is that they gave up the 30 day price guaranty.


----------



## quickfics

sjc said:


> Teninx: You are a celebrity; you have followers...do you give autographs. Go on tell your hat story... (Oprah doesn't wear hats; her hair is too big).


Teninx will be giving a short press conference in the morning, where he will not--I repeat--NOT be taking any questions. He will, though, take chocolate cake and/or warm, soft pretzels with mustard.


----------



## Leslie

Morning all, 

Welcome to the newcomers who've joined us while I was getting my beauty rest! Kim, Jseidel, Susan, Pidgeon...glad you all found your way over.

Leslie


----------



## Teninx

Below is an extract of Teninx's official statement of purpose regarding his tinfoil hat. License is hereby given for reproduction by all mechanical or electronic means"

"Ladies and gentlemen of the Kindle constituency, I stand before you perfectly shielded from the nefarious emanations that bombard our thoughts every hour of our lives. This tinfoil hat may seem to be but an odd affectation of my several neurosis, but is an actual, TEMPEST-certified barrier to the ongoing mind control efforts foisted upon us by advertisers, politicians, internet scam artists and the other hucksters of the 21st Century. Donning this appliance permits me the clear thought and soundness of mind that permits my message board posts to be perfectly framed only by the trueness of a beautiful mind..."

It goes on in this manner for several hours and is spoken to a greatly diminishing crowd.


----------



## Susan B

But does it work outside of the U.S.? *the lone remaining member at his speech asked loudly*


----------



## Leslie

Susan B said:


> But does it work outside of the U.S.? *the lone remaining member at his speech asked loudly*


"NO!" shouted Teninx, "and it doesn't have textbooks, either!"


----------



## Kirstin

I found this place from reading the Amazon boards.....


----------



## Leslie

Kirstin said:


> I found this place from reading the Amazon boards.....


Welcome, Kirstin, we're glad you're here.

I have spent countless hours on the Amazon boards over the last six months and have a great affection for the place. I enjoy answering questions. But I have to say, even I, patient as I am, have reached my limit on the international questions and textbooks on the Kindle. Right now, over there, there's some guy in Montreal wanting to believe that because Sprint is Rogers in Canada and has EVDO, a Kindle will work there. Sigh....

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Another ex-Amazon board reader reporting in.....I used to post there occasionally but got too discouraged by all the repetition and have been checking in there less and less. But I did see Leslie's invite today and am dropping in to say hi! I have missed all of you. But the Amazon board drove me crazy (well, maybe I should say 'crazier').

Wisteria Clematis


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Wisteria....Glad to have you here! It's much nicer in this clubhouse.  

L


----------



## Kirstin

FAQ Person said:


> Welcome, Kirstin, we're glad you're here.
> 
> I have spent countless hours on the Amazon boards over the last six months and have a great affection for the place. I enjoy answering questions. But I have to say, even I, patient as I am, have reached my limit on the international questions and textbooks on the Kindle. Right now, over there, there's some guy in Montreal wanting to believe that because Sprint is Rogers in Canada and has EVDO, a Kindle will work there. Sigh....
> 
> L


I think I scan the topic titles and pick and choose what perks my interest over there at least once a day. I've never been as active as some of the names that I see frequently. I have noticed that after the Oprah show, the activity has picked up....


----------



## Teninx

It may not be more sane here, Wisteria. The more notorious Kindle Krazies seem to have migrated already! Welcome to the Monkey House.


----------



## cush

Teninx said:


> Below is an extract of Teninx's official statement of purpose regarding his tinfoil hat. License is hereby given for reproduction by all mechanical or electronic means"
> 
> "Ladies and gentlemen of the Kindle constituency, I stand before you perfectly shielded from the nefarious emanations that bombard our thoughts every hour of our lives. This tinfoil hat may seem to be but an odd affectation of my several neurosis, but is an actual, TEMPEST-certified barrier to the ongoing mind control efforts foisted upon us by advertisers, politicians, internet scam artists and the other hucksters of the 21st Century. Donning this appliance permits me the clear thought and soundness of mind that permits my message board posts to be perfectly framed only by the trueness of a beautiful mind..."
> 
> It goes on in this manner for several hours and is spoken to a greatly diminishing crowd.


Teninx- Your speech has inspired me. Here's my TEMPEST hat.







I have to add AC and signal line filters and have to figure out a way to add nonconductive isolators to the conduits but it's still a work in progress.


----------



## Susan B

Baba you look great even in your partial tinfoil hat.


----------



## Teninx

Cush.....Oh fine. Now you have a stylish version suitable for a fine haberdashery. Soon Kindlers will be begging to know when your TinFoil Hat Version 2 will be released and probably hold off using my Version I, which is perfectly functional but sartorialy challenged. I hope you realize how much trouble you're going to cause around here.


----------



## Gables Girl

Does the new Tin Foil Hat version 2.0 have back lighting and is it in color?  And does it have WiFi?


----------



## Anne

Hi Teninx: It nice to see you here. I just joined the group today.


Anne


----------



## Teninx

Welcome, Anne! As the guy falling off the 60-story building said, "So far, so good!"


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hi Wisteria , nice to see you here! Remember you from Amazon.

Linda


----------

